# MountainBuzz Tagline Contest - Win some MB Schwag!



## Ricky NM

"That which does not kill a brah, will only make a brah stronger"

Or any other chunderboy quote...


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Ricky NM said:


> "That which does not kill a brah, will only make a brah stronger"


Oh thats good. Need to read through some of those links in the hall of shame. I actually like caspermikes idea of a buzzard chilling in a jefe(or burn)or any creekboat likeness. An oversized Tdub helmet on his head, big ass beak stickin out, holdin a paddle sittin in the boat. If not that then how bout:

What raft should I get?
Kayaking sucks!
Rafters need their own forum.
Were not impressed
FRONT RANGER
My name is Caspermike(the reaction is priceless)
Joe Kecks living room floor is sicker than you
I WANNA RIDE FUCKING GIANTS!!
Leif's Mom
What happened to the Buzz!?
Proudly putting AT's up your ass since, like, the 90's.
I once saw a man beat a guy with a starfish, that guy was me.
SWIMMER!!
Nobody cares we kayak


----------



## freexbiker

FLOWTORCH said:


> I actually like caspermikes idea of a buzzard chilling in a jefe(or burn)or any creekboat likeness. An oversized Tdub helmet on his head, big ass beak stickin out, holdin a paddle sittin in the boat. If not that then how bout:


X2

"Schlitz and turkey legs"


----------



## bobbuilds

like this?


----------



## montuckyhuck

" I'm not a kayaker but I play one on the web"


----------



## pinemnky13

"I'll take your sister down the river"


----------



## watermonkey

"I'm not caspermike."


----------



## CGM

"Kayaking is Stupid"
"Rafting is Stupid"
"Playboating is Neither"
"Hit it with your head"


----------



## nmalozzi

"hold my beer while i do this"


----------



## xena13

MountainBuzz - without it we'd have to actually work at the office.


----------



## CO_Patrick

*Mountain Buzz: We're whitewater junkies
Can you post more than Caspermike?
Don't bump gnar pics with your crappy photos.
Where did my thread go?
We love stickies.
*


----------



## nmalozzi

nmalozzi said:


> "hold my beer while i do this"


"paddle hard retard"


----------



## LeftOfCenter

"MB: The only boater's forum with enough room for 'yakkers AND their egos."


----------



## Don

*Slogans*

It's the new boater wave.

It's all class III, unless you're off line.

SYOTB

It's like crack for your smack.

The orginal Facebook, for boaters.

It's better than Cats, I would visit again and again.

Mountainbuzz it tastes like chicken.


----------



## FarPastGone

Mountainbuzz - "better than you"


----------



## watermonkey

An online community of boaters full of [email protected]#$.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

Mountainbuzz - it's like TGR but will less angst


----------



## montuckyhuck

"Get buzzed"
"For boaters and there stunt doubles"
"Anyone can stomp it"
"Id rather be boofing"
"Boof it like its hot"
"In prison boofing means sticking drugs up your ass" 
Ok, maybe not this last one but its funny.


----------



## KSC

It doesn't really have much to do with mountainbuzz, but I've always been partial to:
"It burns when I piton."

Personally I think a "tagline" is a good way to ruin a perfectly good shirt. I'd just go with a little graphic logo. Will the shirt be organic cotton? Short or long fiber? Loose or athletic fit? Thread count? Fit and comfort is really much more important than what's on it. 

My buzz anonymity has been damaged enough already. I don't see myself wearing a mountainbuzz shirt unless it comes with a lucrative sponsorship.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

KSC said:


> I don't see myself wearing a mountainbuzz shirt unless it comes with a lucrative sponsorship.


The new tagline.


----------



## scooby450

KSC said:


> Personally I think a "tagline" is a good way to ruin a perfectly good shirt. I'd just go with a little graphic logo. Will the shirt be organic cotton? Short or long fiber? Loose or athletic fit? Thread count? Fit and comfort is really much more important than what's on it.


All of this...

or,

Your Boof is Gay

Not 4 Lilly-dippers!

I'm not gonna limp away from this!


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Mountainbuzz: The online paddling forum where everyone is completely out of line.

Boofing...aka the prison wallet

Mountainbuzz: Where great minds _and _kayakers discuss all things paddling and talk a little trash. Mountainbuzz: FUCK YOU!


----------



## bobbuilds

mountainbuzz
logo here

... its a lifestyle


----------



## bobbuilds

FLOWTORCH said:


> Boofing...aka the prison wallet


no wonder my brother looked at me weird after he got out. I remember pointing at my villan telling him " you are going to have to boof this thing" his eyes were huge!


----------



## nmalozzi

"Don't visit: Mountainbuzz.com."

Moutainbuzz.com 
"Best Porn on the Interwebs."

Mountainbuzz.com 
"Like motor boating, but wetter."

Mountainbuzz.com
"More invigorating than tigers blood."

Mountainbuzz.com
"More than just the tip."

Mountainbuzz.com
"Pure Gnarcissism."

Mountainbuzz.com
"We like it moist."


----------



## bobbuilds

which brings me to:

mountainbuzz
logo
..the other boof


----------



## nmalozzi

Mountainbuzz.com
"Unofficial Westwater Canyon Community"


----------



## nmalozzi

Mountainbuzz.com
"Try the Search Feature."


----------



## C-dub

Mountainbuzz.com
"Which cooler should I get?"

Mountainbuzz.com
"One forum, under God, indivisible..."


----------



## matt cook

or how about "try the search feature, ASSHOLE!"

"need a good buzz?"
or 
"I make this shit look too easy"


----------



## catboatkeith

Mountainbuzz.com
Read, then run! 
Which cooler has the beer?


----------



## Buckrodgers

"Kayaking sucks...I'm going to the office."

or, more inclusive:

"Whitewater sucks...I'm going to the office."

or

"I'm not a kayaker, but I play one on the internet."


----------



## matt cook

"I don't wrap"


----------



## caseybailey

Don't drink the water.


----------



## malloypc

"Watch this!"


----------



## muttster

Wetter is Better
Wild west water play

Oops!


----------



## muttster

Mountainbuzz... The source of all rivers.

Mountainbuzz... Were all rivers meet!

Mountainbuzz... learn, share, play

Follow the buzz!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

C-dub said:


> Mountainbuzz.com
> "One forum, under God, indivisible..."


You'd have to take out the "under God"- it's not fair to us pagans.


----------



## matt cook

Mountain Buzz

Your source for family friendly 
(river)porn
​


----------



## Nathan

montuckyhuck said:


> "For boaters and there stunt doubles"


My favorite so far, add on I'm caspermike and nobody will believe you.


----------



## matt cook

Virtual Boating gone awry


----------



## CO.rafter

on and in the river...


----------



## CO.rafter

as the river flows...


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

By boaters, For boaters.

Charge it like your mom's credit card.

We do it in the water.

Co-ed Naked Paddling

If I have to explain...

There should be a 12 step program for this.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Cry me a River


----------



## mattihill

At least it's still free
Making me wet since
1st rule: dont talk about it... or caspermike will find you


----------



## CO.rafter

just say, Saturn!!


----------



## caverdan

Mountain buzz.....your mama's worst nightmare


----------



## tomb

*Hooked*

MountainBuzz Hooked on white H20


----------



## paulk

seriously? I can't believe no on has said it but this is it.

Mountain buzz... bout lost my life here


----------



## C-dub

TakemetotheRiver said:


> You'd have to take out the "under God"- it's not fair to us pagans.


I live in your world, just love the irony of it all.


----------



## farp

"Where are all the women?"
"We wet ourselves"
"My skirt stinks"
"Ask me about my river rot"
"Who let the dogs out?" -- actually I think that one's already taken.


----------



## BmfnL

like a groover you don't have to clean

there with a turkey leg in your hour of need

where the dignified go to get their smack

pushing chinese rubber like Yao Ming

glue sniffers, maggots, and trolls

more dirtbags than your momma's black book

lemon juice for your wounded ego

two steps backward for mankind

and finally.... (random steal from Red Meat)

if the turkey's in the high chair, where's the baby?


----------



## Peev

To steal from the skateboarding scene, yet true....


"Boating saved my life".


----------



## caspermike

Keep your wife and kids inside... MT buzz.com


----------



## caspermike

Buzzing isn't a crime...


----------



## deepstroke

Rocky Mountain Whitewater Methadone


----------



## sun_shine

mountainbuzz.com...all about the flow


----------



## DanOrion

Not a productive use of my time.


----------



## Andy H.

DanOrion said:


> Not a productive use of my time.


Yeah, Dan, after one of the first ones up there I was thinking:

"Decreasing office productivity since 1988"

Then again, I guess it depends on your definition of "productive."


----------



## BmfnL

Some more...

Your Labrador's favorite forum... and not just for the butt sniffing.

Introducing well-mannered, respectable river users to reality since 1988.

Like bouncing ideas off a pile of foam.

The conversation between rats as they're chewing your cat tubes.

Hitting you with stoke like a turkey leg to the head.

"But where can I go when I want _bad_ ideas?"

Let's see what's cookin' in the dutchie.

A flash flood from a side canyon into the clear stream of your river soul.

Better double check the groover lid.

Rig for flipping.


----------



## BmfnL

To translate that fourth one into troglodyte for some of you:

The conversation between rats as their chewing you're cat tubes.


----------



## ~Bank

*gOtA’gO~bOaTn’
or
rAtHeR~bE~fLoAtn'
*


----------



## smauk2

Mountainbuzz: Your mom boof strokes.


----------



## Chief Niwot

"Boof more, swim less"
"Get Your Boof On"


----------



## GearDog

MountainBuzz...Boofing, Running Lines & Dropping Steeps...it's ALL Legal here. Come Feel the Buzz!


----------



## GearDog

MountainBuzz
READ, then Run.
(but in a different font then the previous post)


----------



## GearDog

MountainBuzz 
Beta for Boaters & Boarders


----------



## Roy

MountainBuzz

A Buzz Higher


----------



## LeftOfCenter

MB: Real men wear skirts.


----------



## Roy

Don't just surf the net...Boof it!


----------



## GearDog

MountainBuzz
Follow US! We know the Lines.


----------



## GearDog

MountainBuzz 
A good idea turned RAD.


----------



## freexbiker

Boof and Release


----------



## GearDog

MountainBuzz 
Spankin the Mank


----------



## GearDog

MountainBuzz 
Shishkin' the Bob


----------



## GearDog

MountainBuzz
I'll flip ya for it.


----------



## freexbiker

GearDog said:


> MountainBuzz
> I'll flip ya for it.


Stop dude. Every single one of your entries sucks balls. Stop padding your post count.


----------



## GearDog

fteexbiker,

Relax man, jump to another thread.


----------



## montuckyhuck

freexbiker said:


> Stop dude. Every single one of your entries sucks balls. Stop padding your post count.


But seriously dude luke is right. Any way "for boaters and their stunt doubles" already takes the cake so your just waisting your breath.


----------



## GearDog

*Charlie*

You and the duke, I mean luke, need to relax, seriously. I too personally like "for boaters and their stunt doubles", pretty cool, but guess what...we ain't the judges. So sit back, change threads, and I'll send you pics of me in my free MB swag. I'm winning this thing, bwhahahaha.


----------



## montuckyhuck

Is "duke" meant to be an insult? Last time I checked it had royal conotations and was generally a positive thing. I think the winning line will most likely be somthing witty so good luck with that free shwag. Try posting a few lines in each new post rather than filling up page after page of one liner posts.


----------



## farp

"Mountainbuzz: why can't we just get along?"


----------



## GearDog

Charlie,

Relax, goodness. I must have missed the memo, from the MB Admin Team, that asked for multiple ideas to be placed in one post. Your welcome to post your thoughts your way, and I'll continue to do the same. Now that we've cleared the air, want to join us for a Royal Gorge run tomorrow? I thought so!


----------



## CO.rafter

Your're only required to grow old, not up!!


----------



## adgeiser

i'm going with...
I'm not caspermike

....hell even he would use that (just safer for him)

or
.... trust me, it'll go.
or
...if you didn't swim it was a good line.


----------



## freexbiker

GearDog said:


> So sit back, change threads, and I'll send you pics of me in my free MB swag. I'm winning this thing, bwhahahaha.


No you're not winning at all. Actually you are just wasting space on the servers with shit.


----------



## adgeiser

also admin.... it would be nice if you guys could pick the top 5 or so and put it to a vote.
if not at least let it be something with a smart ass tone.... it is the buzz.

opps... guess i should have posted this with my last post. sorry for padding my post count.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

In the infamous words of the Count: "You only get to run it blind once."


----------



## C-dub

TakemetotheRiver said:


> "You only get to run it blind once."


Winner. Period.


----------



## GearDog

Originally Posted by TakemetotheRiver
"You only get to run it blind once."

Have to admit, I like it.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

freexbiker said:


> No you're not winning at all. Actually you are just wasting space on the servers with shit.


But... to reiterate... and pad my post count... "Cry me a River."


----------



## Miller Time

Not so much true for the buzz all the time, but I've always liked:

we've upped our standards, so up yours!


----------



## TELEYAKCO

MOUNTAINBUZZ.Her boobs are bigger than your EGO!Actually should be the opposite!


----------



## Nessy

MountainBuzz runs it through a river.


----------



## Peev

"You only get to run it blind once."

With nothing but respect to the Count, I believe that was a D DL quote. So sorry if I'm mistaken, ALL good dudes!


----------



## Droboat

groovin' on the rivers


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Peev said:


> "You only get to run it blind once."
> 
> With nothing but respect to the Count, I believe that was a D DL quote. So sorry if I'm mistaken, ALL good dudes!


Probably so as these things go.. but the first time I heard it, the Count grinned at me and said it before dropping into something that scared me. mostly, I think, to make me more comfortable... so it goes...


----------



## Gremlin

It's a little different every time


----------



## caspermike

That is most def a Dan D quote..


----------



## fdon

"probably not your mothers idea of fun"


----------



## Gremlin

tell me what's a-happenin'


----------



## randomnature

Choose five tag lines and you will sell more shirts. Everyone will want five. 

As for a tagline

"It's going downhill fast"


----------



## BarryDingle

Mountainbuzz
"Pure Gnarcissism"

Winner,winner sheen dinner


----------



## yakkeranna

Better backwards than upside-down

Why reach for the stars when you can reach for the bottom of a river? And pull your skirt.


----------



## lmyers

BmfnL said:


> Hitting you with stoke like a turkey leg to the head.


I like it.


----------



## catboatkeith

Read it, Do it, whatever blows your skirt up!


----------



## montuckyhuck

"We all wear skirts but only some of us get our panties in a bunch"

And no dog, probubly won't drive 10+ hours for a low water run down RG, you got me.


----------



## montuckyhuck

Damnit just thought of another one, but I guess the internet is the best place to be a hypocrite.

"Gets more dicks than jenna jamison"


----------



## Andy H.

*Mining*

Thanks for the great lines everyone's throwing out!

If anyone wants to mine some good posts for words that should live in infamy, this thread's got links to a some MB classics.

Thanks again,

-AH


----------



## farp

BarryDingle said:


> Mountainbuzz
> "Pure Gnarcissism"
> 
> Winner,winner sheen dinner


That's awesome. 
I vote the winner: smart, witty yet hard-core brodie. It's brilliant.


----------



## SummitSurfer

MountainBuzz- The Only Class 5 Water On The Web!


----------



## SummitSurfer

"not high on Charlie Sheen, just the MountainBuzz"


----------



## SummitSurfer

MountainBuzz-"winning"!!!


----------



## RandyP

MOUNTAINBUZZ.COM THE LIARS CLUB FOR THE BOATING COMMUNITY
GET YOUR BOOF IN HERE
:roll:


----------



## Theophilus

Where the window lickers at the nut house get their 20 minutes of internet a day.

It's mind over matter, the river don't mind, and you don't matter.

Where bs at the speed of light is still bs.


----------



## GearDog

Not sure if this has yet been listed?

MountainBuzz 
Go Huck Yourself!


----------



## jeffsssmith

Get your buzz on

More buzz for the buck


----------



## caspermike

MT buzz, made by and frequented by metrosexuals and Caspermike.
MT buzz, facespace for the riverrat.. 
Sandbaggers r us. Mtbuzz.com
My name is caspermike....
I'm with Caspermike, arrow and direction...


----------



## Phil U.

Get yer Buzz on.


----------



## DanOrion

Andy H. said:


> "Decreasing office productivity since 1988"


I think we have a winner!


----------



## caspermike

MT Buzz boosting egos better than steroids


----------



## montuckyhuck

Mountain buzz...
"Where the skirts come off"
" why didn't we move to california?"
"Don't hate the player, hate the game"
"Even fewer women than the take out"
"A true keeper hole"
"A wholesome group of kind, smart people"


----------



## caverdan

Mountainbuzz......sharing the Rockies with the rest of the world.


----------



## raymo

" Deeper than a ducks ass "


----------



## CO.rafter

...as the river flows.


...everything river


...not just for kayakers


----------



## joecoolives

mountainbuzz
..."If it swells, ride it!"


----------



## Ken Vanatta

"What's the Buzz? ... Tell me what's a happening."
MountainBuzz.com


"10 Million Boaters Can't be Wrong"
MountainBuzz.com


MountainBuzz.com -
"Stroke with enthusiasm."


We've got water!
MountainBuzz.com
What's in your forum?


Cheers!


----------



## nmalozzi

"Put in, get wet, take out."


----------



## Ken Vanatta

MountainBuzz.com -
Your life may depend on it.


----------



## raymo

"Where all the headwaters begin"


----------



## montuckyhuck

"Never a dry debate"
"Still cooler than facebook"

I like the idea of reworking the logo for a shirt. How about gary coleman in a Jefe Grande?


----------



## watermonkey

"Where boating's not a matter of life & death...it's more important."


----------



## CO14

MmmBuzz, Mbuzz, buzz, Mmmmbuzz I dig it, dig it, dig it.

apologies to everyone and the Hanson Brothers-I couldn't help it.


----------



## skipowpow

"H2O in all states"

Get it? Liquid, solid, gas?


----------



## Wang

Mountain Buzz
"The beatings will continue until morale improves"


----------



## mhelm

"Heads above water... most of the time!"

"BOOF?... wasn't that the girl from Teen Wolf?"


----------



## MountainMedic

there some good ones here, but I think this entry best sums up the place....

*I'll take your sister down the river*


----------



## J

Mountain Buzz
"Anyone know where the M-Wave is?"


----------



## boonekayak

No, but i found the g-wave. Your sister was there


----------



## ACC

Calmer than you are.


----------



## TheDeb

*Tagline*

Not going to sift through all the posts, so hope this isn't up already...


Mountain Buzz...Pass it On.


----------



## matt cook

Mountain Buzz

Where vultures feed on the egos of the weak​


----------



## matt cook

Mountain Buzz
front-rangers and texans will be ridiculed and berated


----------



## matt cook

you better catch this buzz daily


----------



## smauk2

Mountain Buzz
Matt cook has slept with three different species of goats.

And possibly created a new one.


----------



## matt cook

See, I told you. I prefer the fainting goats, they are easier to "persuade"


----------



## smauk2

matt cook said:


> See, I told you. I prefer the fainting goats, they are easier to "persuade"


That is amazing, well played!


----------



## buknhuk146

Mountain Buzz "Stroke hard and get wet"


----------



## jocas

I'm not a kayaker but I play one on the web. and i played like a superstar and really GOOD!!!


----------



## lmyers

jocas said:


> I'm not a kayaker but I play one on the web. and i played like a superstar and really GOOD!!!


Its supposed to be a MountainBuzz tagline....not your life's story....


----------



## matt cook

freexbiker said:


> Stop dude. Every single one of your entries sucks balls. Stop padding your post count.


-WINNER!- its perfect!

that or

I made
Mountain Buzz.com
D-bag of the Month!


----------



## skipowpow

Maybe it should just be: FIGJAM


----------



## caspermike

*enough said*









this should be a transparent sticker for cars windows, rvs, paddle shop windows, everything, including kayaks


----------



## caspermike

boofin buzzards like chicken legs and shlitz


----------



## GearDog

*caspermike's transparent sticker*

Well done, but it should be a Fluid Solo


----------



## lmyers

caspermike said:


> View attachment 3370
> 
> 
> this should be a transparent sticker for cars windows, rvs, paddle shop windows, everything, including kayaks


I like it, but I think the buzzard should be sitting down in the boat...instead of on top of it...good job Mike.


----------



## captishmael

Mountain Buzz
Working Hard To Keep Scum On The River


----------



## caspermike

Imyers. Birds don't sit in things, they perch so they don't fuck up there tail feathers, its not a chicken.


----------



## cayo 2

Yeah Logan, don't argue with Mike about livestock or bird positions.


----------



## caspermike

Cayo since I'm not living in wyo anymore I mailed you my pair of velcro gloves, hope you enjoy them


----------



## -k-

Mountainbuzz - its about boutin and bitchen 

or 

Mountainbuzz - Babes, Bo's, Boatin and Bitchen!


----------



## Gremlin

Mountainbuzz - I'm a better person because of it.


----------



## Randaddy

Mountain Buzz: Where you can almost say what you want.


----------



## randowhite

Mountain Buzz.com--- it won't harsh your mellow.....


----------



## montuckyhuck

Sooo, who and when is actually deciding on this thing? Is a poll being set up to vote or are one of the admins chosing?


----------



## raymo

caspermike said:


> View attachment 3370
> 
> 
> this should be a transparent sticker for cars windows, rvs, paddle shop windows, everything, including kayaks


Ya, I agree, good job, will done.


----------



## montuckyhuck

Mountainbuzz: we work for a living and live for a working.

then have the logo be a guy getting trashed in a hloe.


----------



## Max's Dad

caspermike said:


> View attachment 3370
> 
> 
> this should be a transparent sticker for cars windows, rvs, paddle shop windows, everything, including kayaks


I like the sticker, but I am with lmyers in that I think that the buzzard should be sitting in the kayak, because mountain buzzard don't care if they mess up their tail feathers.

But what happend to this idea (see below). The picture that pops in my head when reading description has a buzzard in an agressive paddling position, helmet covering the eyes such that only the beak is sticking out and he/she has taken a bit of a beating (band-aids and such). 

Originally Posted by *FLOWTORCH*  
_I actually like caspermikes idea of a buzzard chilling in a jefe(or burn)or any creekboat likeness. An oversized Tdub helmet on his head, big ass beak stickin out, holdin a paddle sittin in the boat. _


----------



## Roy

Buzzing the Rockies since 199?

Paddle. Shred. Buzz.

If you have to ask, you need to Buzz.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Roy said:


> If you have to ask, you need to Buzz.


+1


----------



## Jereyk

More abusive than a sticky hole.


----------



## EZDingo

Take me to the river. Drop me in the water.


----------



## hnw2

Mountainbuzz: F**ck caspermike


----------



## matt cook

hnw2 said:


> Mountainbuzz: F**ck caspermike


put that one on the list


----------



## caspermike

That's suppose to be a four letter word buddy.


----------



## hullflyer

"Just because you kayak doesn't mean you're cool"


----------



## hnw2

caspermike said:


> That's suppose to be a four letter word buddy.


you are so right, again! 

please let me issue a correction.

Mountainbuzz: FUCK caspermike.


----------



## smauk2

hnw2 said:


> you are so right, again!
> 
> please let me issue a correction.
> 
> Mountainbuzz: FUCK caspermike.


Trolling minus the creativity or humor, oh wait, its called being an asshole.


----------



## hnw2

smauk2 said:


> Trolling minus the creativity or humor, oh wait, its called being an asshole.



thanks, mom.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

EZDingo said:


> Take me to the river. Drop me in the water.


Well, ...yeah. 

Admins, how will you decide? If you need help, let me know. 

Still like:

"Read, then Run."

And something else:
"Upright is Alright"
"Follow my line"
"What color are your toenails?"

And the last exchange was really funny. Right on Mike.


----------



## farp

Again, I vote for "Pure Gnarcissism."


----------



## Mr. Shlitzenturkey

Mountain Buzz "Surf Like A Goose"


----------



## pinemnky13

Mountain Buzz Even The Geese Surf Better Than Me


----------



## Andy H.

Thank God Geese Can't Type (or they'd be going off on the rest of us...)


----------



## mvhyde

Charlie Mike (Continue Mission), Courtesy of the US Army 173rd Rangers


----------



## kingofzulu

mountainBUZZ=River HIGHness
PaDDles iN


----------



## Butsee

"Where even this thread can and will be hijacked"


----------



## caspermike

Mt buzz so easy a rafter can use it....


----------



## timberline

Intelligence to play harder.


----------



## Riparian

Mountain Buzz: Home of Yakgirl and Alexela the Bounty Hunter.


----------



## craven_morhead

The gate isn't open yet. 

Esca isn't running.


----------



## Chaser

LeftOfCenter said:


> "MB: The only boater's forum with enough room for 'yakkers AND their egos."



how 'bout boaters AND their egos


----------



## adgeiser

OK. Seriously this thread started back in early march in responce to buzzards requesting STICKERS. Does anyone know when and if stickers are coming?


----------



## jpbay

My other vehicle is a raft


----------



## caspermike

Buzzards.. the best at putting shit off to run the shit


----------



## foamdweller

Mountain Buzz: The Best and most relevant, river-related site (based on BBS technology from the 20th Century) in the US.


----------



## yesimapirate

So, is there ever gonna be any schwagg made with some of the millions of good slogans put on here? I'd buy it and sport it. Just sayin.


----------



## catboatkeith

Mtn Buzz Where Buzzards, Boats, Beer,& Bullshit flow free.


----------



## tanderson

"I learned how to float on mountainbuzz.com"


----------



## yetigonecrazy

my vote goes to
"Mountainbuzz:
What raft/cooler setup should I get for my MFS trip?"

theres too many to choose from that apply to what the buzz has been in the past. but if were trying to label what the buzz has become and is now, it needs to be pertinent to what is talked about now.


----------



## caspermike

Okey best ever.. turkey leg full res with bites taken out to spell Mt buzz.. for shirts just have grif booting a turkey leg off a drop like tunnel..


----------

